# It's on the tip of my tongue



## cougr

Χαίρεται και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλη την παρέα του φόρουμ.

Υπάρχει κάποια παγιωμένη απόδοση για αυτή την ιδιωματική έκφραση;

Χρησιμοποιήται όταν μιλάμε με κάποιον και μας διαφεύγει κάποια λέξη λόγου πρόσκαιρης απώλειας μνήμης. Δεν νομίζω να καλύπτεται με την φράση "το έχω στην άκρη της γλώσσας μου" αν και το έχω ακούσει να εκφράζεται έτσι. 

Σκέφτομαι ότι εδώ μπορεί να ισχύει το "είναι στη γλώσσα μου" (αλλά μου διαφεύγει αυτή τη στιγμή) όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τέτοια έκφραση πράγματι υπάρχει ή αν είναι απλώς αποκύημα της φαντασίας μου.


----------



## orthophron

Γεια σου cougr. Χμ... να δεις πώς το λέμε... Εδώ το' χω. *Εδώ το 'χω!* 
Συμφωνεί μαζί μου και αυτό το άρθρο (περίπτωση 2).


----------



## cougr

orthophron said:


> Γεια σου cougr. Χμ... να δεις πώς το λέμε... Εδώ το' χω. *Εδώ το 'χω!*
> Συμφωνεί μαζί μου και αυτό το άρθρο (περίπτωση 2).



Γεια σου orthophron, ευχαριστώ, και χάρηκα που μπόρεσες και το ανακάλεσες.


----------



## Akritas

orthophron said:


> Γεια σου cougr. Χμ... να δεις πώς το λέμε... Εδώ το' χω. *Εδώ το 'χω!*
> Συμφωνεί μαζί μου και αυτό το άρθρο (περίπτωση 2).


 

Indeed, that's how we say 'it's on the tip of my tongue', also pointing at the lips.
However, what if we want to say 'it's on the tip of my tongue' during a phone conversation? (in other words, where a gesture would go unnoticed).
I tend to use 'στα χείλη μου είναι/το 'χω'.
What do the rest of Greek-speaking members use?


----------



## an-alfabeto

akritas said:


> indeed, that's how we say 'it's on the tip of my tongue', also pointing at the lips.
> However, what if we want to say 'it's on the tip of my tongue' during a phone conversation? (in other words, where a gesture would go unnoticed).
> I tend to use 'στα χείλη μου είναι/το 'χω'.
> What do the rest of greek-speaking members use?


 
Εγώ, τουλάχιστον, δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου τη φράση ούτε θυμάμαι να την έχω ακούσει. Όσες φορές την είδα σε κείμενα, υπέθεσα πως πρόκειται για μετάφραση της αγγλικής φράσης, που φαίνεται σιγά σιγά να υιοθετείται και στα Ελληνικά. 
Από το τηλέφωνο, αλλά και από κοντά: "Φτου, δεν μου 'ρχεται με τίποτα!" (παραλείπουμε το "φτου" όταν η συζήτηση δεν επιτρέπει πολλές οικειότητες)


----------



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how do you say ‘It's on the tip of my tongue’?

This expression is used when you are sure that you know something, often in a foreign language, but somehow it doesn't quite come to you.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## seitt

Επειδή η χειρονομία φανερώς αποτελεί σημαντικό μέρος της διαδικασίας της μετάδοσης της έννοιας θάθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι.

Δείχνετε τη γλώσσα με όλο το χέρι ή με το ένα δάχτυλο μόνό;


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το δείκτη και όχι όλο το χέρι.


----------



## giannis321

You could say:
Εδώ το 'χω να το πω αλλά δε μου 'ρχεται.
(for emphasis, you can accompany the above mentioned phrase with pointing to the mouth using the index finger)


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, very useful to know.


----------

